

Nokia sells essential GSM patents to patent troll - nextparadigms
http://www.intomobile.com/2012/01/16/nokia-sells-over-450-patents-some-them-deemed-essential-gsm-patent-troll/

======
timthorn
Not really a patent troll. From The Register:
<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/01/16/nokia_patents/>

"Sisvel is actually concerned with the creation of patent pools, dealing with
fields where the myriad of patent-holders makes getting individual licences
next to impossible. In such fields some sort of aggregator is not only
necessary, but desirable."

~~~
1010011010
That makes it sound like patents are a real hinderance to getting things done.

~~~
brmj
In other news, drywall isn't particularly nutritious, water is wet and ferrets
engage in comical antics.

~~~
Flenser
_ferrets engage in comical antics_ [Citation Needed]

------
ge0rg
Probably the main potential of the deal is not within the essential patents,
as these have to be licensed under FRAND, limiting both the possible revenue
and their tactical effect in court.

The question is however, which other, non-essential, patens have been sold by
Nokia now, and of course why.

~~~
salem
My guess would be to fund a reboot, and come up with a plan B that does not
require Microsoft, just in case they pull another Sendo-type thing:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sendo>

------
untog
This is the very real danger with companies like Nokia failing. Although I'd
love to see Nokia return to success, I would rather see them get bought out
than have to sell of their valuable patent assets to troll companies.

It's the same reason that, despite all that's happened, I'm still OK with Palm
being sold to HP.

